# Not getting the results



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

First post on here so don't tear me to pieces - Also, I'm not sure whether you would classify this as 'getting started' or 'natural body building' - so have posted the message in both forums. Feel free to delete which post you feel necessary.

I've spent quite a while on this forums browsing various threads and have incorporated various aspects into my daily routine.

My goal:

Get quite lean (7-9% body fat)

Develop more chest definition / cut.

If you can give me any pointers or recommendations, I would really appreciate it.

My History:

I'm 23yrs old - 5'9 - just under 12st - body fat around 12-14%. My RMR is 1850 calories a day (roughly). 41 inch chest / 33 inch waist.

I've have been doing weight's for around two years. At first it was more 'recreational' activity - not really focusing on routines and diet - but I did know some basics of training and I've never had a bad diet.

For the last 6 months, I've been kicking it up a notch: Here's what exercise I currently do on a weekly basis:

Cardio

*Cycling* - 2 times a week (high intensity with average HR of 170) each session is between 20 and 30 miles which lasts around 1hr - 1hr 30.

*Running* - 1-2 times a week (medium intensity) for 35-45mins.

*Rowing* - 2-3 times a week (medium intensity) 20-30mins. *New machine, so been doing it for two weeks.

Weights

3 sessions a week

*1st session*

Chest - Triceps - Abs

Chest all 5x5

Flat bench - 82.5kgs

Incline - 70kgs

Decline - 75kgs

Ticeps 5x7

Skull crushers - 30kgs

Kick backs - 13kgs

Abs

Various positions - all unweighted. 4-5 sets of 20-25 reps.

*2nd Session*

Back - Biceps - Obliques

Back

Pull ups - 5 sets of 10 reps (max is 15-13-9-10-8)

Bent barbell row - 5x7 - 60kgs

Trap shrugs - 5x5 - 25kgs

Bicep

Ez bar curl - 5 sets x 7 reps - 45kgs

hammer curls - 5x7 - 20kgs

*3rd Session might be the same as session one or session two - So I'll do chest and tri twice in one week and then alternate it so I only do it once the following week*

**I try to do squats once a week but if I'm honest, I don't usually do it due to the cycling and running (my legs need a rest and I'm happy-ish with the size).

*Diet*

Breakfast

3 boiled eggs and two slices of wholemeal toast (discard the yolks as I dont like them).

Or

50-60g of rolled oats with 50/50 water + milk

Lunch

80g brown rice

Tin of tuna

Sundried tomatoes

1tbspn olive oil + 1tblspn sesame oil

3-4pm

Exactly the same as lunch (I just make double and split it)

Dinner

One and a half chicken breasts and brocolli

I have two protein shakes a day (morning and after a workout)

I also snack on nuts / raisons / cottage cheese + ryvita

I drink plenty of water and have 1-2 espresso's a day.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

So you've got your RMR worked out, but how many calories are you stuffing down each day?


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

probably around 1600-1750

I was thinking this calorie deficit would help me get 'cut' and to shave a few %'s of body fat...but I've been monitoring it and doesn't seem to be shifting.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

your routine dont look great to be honest.20 sets for chest on a 5/5 way to much.if your doing strength training.just keep to the 5/5 and increase weight as much as possible.flat bench would be enough for this for chest.

hypertrophy

you could aim for 6-8 sets.i do 9 personally.so i have 3 exersizes for chest for 3 sets each at around 6-8 reps.you would also want reasonbly the same for other body parts.but i would fiddle with it for a while,seeing what works for you.you could do high reps for legs say 12-15 or 10-12 whatever floats your boat.or 6-8,8-10 or 6-12 for other body parts and so on.work on your routine mate,if you aint growing,eat more.its quite simple really.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Try experimenting sometimes eating more may even be the aswer. Looks like all good foods. You could try cutting carbs down a bit and rotating them for example il sometimes go 3-4days with only 30g carbs per meal usual veg or rice then 4th or 5th day il have double that more rice less veg to mix things up a bit keep your body guesing. Definatly work out your stats tho and -500 or so cals, theres some guids on here somewhere.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Lewis1 said:


> probably around 1600-1750


'Probably' clearly isn't good enough. Have you actually counted, taking into account everything you eat througout the day? You say you snack on nuts and raisins, that's pretty calorie-dense snacks, easy to overeat. A few extra grams here and there adds up, especially at these low levels. Also, maybe you need to manage your expectations? How long have you been dieting?


----------

